# My village during the Opening Match of the Soccer World Championships



## LaFoto (Jun 9, 2006)

1. The bus stop: no one there






2. The odd flag out





3. The "centre of town" - the square in front of the town hall





4. Some fans celebrating during the half time break





5. In this street, only the cat is outside





6. Many cars? Voices that shout? Friends watching the match together?





7. Yes!





8. The main thoroughfare - empty in the one...





9. ...and the other direction





10. The neighbour's unidentifiable flag, his house and car and our house in the background





Photos taken, resized and uploaded. No more (the match is still on!)

I'll be forever grateful to Photobucket for making these this small .......... :roll:

Well, I have meanwhile switched the server and put up new links with hopefully a little larger pics...


----------



## Alex06 (Jun 9, 2006)

oh, LaFoto that looks like a really cool place to live. Thanks for sharing the pics.   Yup, you wouldn't even know there was a World Cup over here in San Diego.


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 9, 2006)

Love the series, Lafoto!  Empty streets, as everyone's inside watching the game.  Funny!


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 9, 2006)

Right: I took out the links from Photobucket and loaded the pics into Picturetrail, so now they are a bit better to be seen, even without a magnifying glass.


----------



## Arch (Jun 9, 2006)

haha...... fun series corinna, your team did well today


----------



## nitefly (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm going to try something similar tomorrow. Great photos


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 9, 2006)

So the question is....why were you not watching the game?


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 10, 2006)

The answer is: I did not want to and preferred to do a little photo report on what our place looked like at the time.
But I should add that at other times there isn't very much more going on here, either .


----------



## LittleMan (Jun 11, 2006)

That looks like America when the Super Bowl is happening! 

Crime drops to almost nothing during the game. :thumbup:  (yet there are NO cops out on the roads either)


----------



## JonathanM (Jun 15, 2006)

In my hometown during the first England match of the world cup, the streetes were probably as quiet - I don't know, I was watching the football. 

But we did have a helicopter with a hughe banner underneath it flying around 30 minutes or so before kick off.


----------



## duck4321 (Jul 5, 2006)

that's funny, like one of those movies where everyone dissapears suddenly


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 5, 2006)

Hey Duck, thanks for commenting ... after all, the opening game was long ago.
Yesterday night must have been as empty and as silent, but I wasn't out then, I preferred to watch the game, though I did NOT prefer to see "our" team lose it - and so "highly", at the very, very, very end. But well. It's all just a game.


----------

